# Greenup Dam 11/09/10



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

My buddy went to Greenup this morning and only caught 7 sauger. There were 3 people fishing in his boat. He said the bite was way slower than it was on Sunday. Hopefully it will get better. These 70+ degree days are killing me. I am ready for some consistent weather patterns, COLD!!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Where is the best boat ramp to launch from to goto Greenup ? Thanks for the info .


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I use the ramp at wheelersburg. Take 52 to wheelersburg take 1st exit. Go to end of ramp take a left go across tracks and ramp will be on the left by raceway.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish Assassin said:


> I use the ramp at wheelersburg. Take 52 to wheelersburg take 1st exit. Go to end of ramp take a left go across tracks and ramp will be on the left by raceway.


That's the 522 exit


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info , on the exit # . Problem was I didn't look until after I went to Greenup LOL . Fished about 4 hours Thursday at Greenup caught 5 saugers saw about that many caught by other boats . The barge traffic was non stop which played into how many everyone caught . Been years since I was at Greenup .
Tough bite on the Ohio River bait fish are EVERYWHERE bank to bank shad some evenings when it is calm . All the fish we have caught in the last month are stuffed . The Hybirds look like the ones at Basspro in the tank . Their eyes are about ready to pop out of their heads their bodies look like footballs . It will get better we just have to wait for the water to cool down to around 40 to 50 . 
The river is so clean now it is hard to imagine it all muddy and up and rolling .


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm thinking the weather this week might be a little more conducive to sauger fishing. Here's hoping anyway.


----------

